# Michigan Whitetail



## bowtechmadman (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoyed good success bowhunting Sat. night after a long day of hauling firewood.
Hopefully the pictures load ok.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice buck.

Congrats on the deer. 

I've been out 3 times so far this year. Seen lots of does, but not a single buck yet.


----------



## pinemartin (Oct 12, 2008)

you


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 12, 2008)

I was shocked I had 4 walk in to a big puddle/low spot that always has water. He was the first along w/ 2 small bucks and another that I never got a good look at the head gear but body was biggest of the 4.
Biggest one I've seen around my place since we moved here in 96.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 12, 2008)

Couple more of the deer and a shot of one of many loads I hauled out of the woods today.


----------



## yooper (Oct 13, 2008)

nice buck 
hey you only have half a load of wood on that truck!


----------



## KMB (Oct 13, 2008)

bowtechmadman,

A perfect day...cutting firewood and shooting a Buck with your bow...good job!  

Kevin


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks fella's!
The old dakota doesn't hold much more...kinda like to have a rear axle awhile longer.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice 7 point, Thanks for the pics also some nice saws ya got too. One day you may have to take them girls hunting.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 2, 2008)

Been a pretty good season for me this year...added a doe last weekend and this young 8pt wandered too close Sat. morning.


----------

